# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  قابل اعتماد بودن لازاروس

## abazzi

سلام برام یه مورد برنامه نویسی \یش آمدهبرای لینوکس البتع ابونتو میخواستم بدونم لازاروس قابل اعتماد هست ک ادم سرماه گزاری کنه یه برنامه حسابداری بنویسه با هاش

----------


## BORHAN TEC

فکر نمی کنم که انتخاب زیاد خوبی کرده باشید. منابع Lazarus خیلی زیاد نیست و اگر در قسمتی به مشکل بخورید بعیده که سریعاً بتونید مشکل رو رفع کنید. به هر حال اگر من جای شما بودم برای برنامه نویسی برای لینوکس به سراغ QT می رفتم.

----------


## soft-c

> برای برنامه نویسی برای لینوکس به سراغ QT می رفتم.


دلفی در ورژن جدیدش لینوکس را ساپورت نمی کنه ؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> دلفی در ورژن جدیدش لینوکس را ساپورت نمی کنه ؟


 نه، دلفی فعلاً لینوکس رو ساپورت نمیکنه

----------

